# saltfork early blackpowder



## grip and rip (Jul 22, 2010)

I am thinking of going to saltfork to camp and hunt this comming week. Anyone have any thing to share about this hunt or the group camping.Thanks for any info.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Not sure if you are aware of it or not but it is muzzleloader season there starting Monday for a week. It will be pretty crowded down there. I have never camped there so can't help you there.


----------



## bulloo7 (May 12, 2011)

Just got my smoke pole and tent out never been there either! Just don't shoot me.


----------



## Mickey211 (Dec 19, 2010)

I've been down there the past two years and camped in the state park...might want to call them to see if there are sites still available as it can get quite crowded not just with hunters but also campers...i believe the website is ohiostateparks.org and you can make a reservation there...i've heard many good and bad things from there i personally like it alot and have gotten a buck and doe from there the two yrs i went...however my other buddies havent done as well and one shot a very very nice buck from there that took 3 of us to drag out. Guess it is all that you make it....i recommend wearing more orange than normal but thats just me! I'm not able to make it down this year do to work but GOOD LUCK AND BE CAREFUL!


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

If you do some scouting and look for spots off the beaten trail you can have areas all to yourself. I have been going for years and gotten a deer almost every year. I don't see very many people where I hunt and I really enjoy going. Get there early and do alittle home work and you should have an enjoyable hunt. Good luck to all going.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Mickey211 said:


> I've been down there the past two years and camped in the state park...might want to call them to see if there are sites still available as it can get quite crowded not just with hunters but also campers...i believe the website is ohiostateparks.org and you can make a reservation there...i've heard many good and bad things from there i personally like it alot and have gotten a buck and doe from there the two yrs i went...however my other buddies havent done as well and one shot a very very nice buck from there that took 3 of us to drag out. Guess it is all that you make it....i recommend wearing more orange than normal but thats just me! I'm not able to make it down this year do to work but GOOD LUCK AND BE CAREFUL!


Isnt the early muzzle loader buck only?? I am just asking cause you said that you have taken a doe as well. It has been years sense I have hunted down there. But am going to be going down there the first 2 weeks of November. There used to be a ton of deer down at salt fork, is it still that way??? I have seen some monsters there during the rut. And am hoping to see some action come November.. Thanks


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

they changed the buck only on those early blk powder hunts, now , it,s buck or doe now. years ago it was buck only, i was down at s fork last week at first lite going through the park, and didn,t see one deer crossing the road or no where else,cept plenty of squirrels, but later in the morning near private property i did see a few does.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

snag said:


> they changed the buck only on those early blk powder hunts, now , it,s buck or doe now. years ago it was buck only, i was down at s fork last week at first lite going through the park, and didn,t see one deer crossing the road or no where else,cept plenty of squirrels, but later in the morning near private property i did see a few does.


Oh well that dont sound to good. Not even down by the golf course did you see any deer? I used to always get there real early to see the deer crossing the road. And always did see them. I used to go down to the golf course to see them as well. Never can I remember not seeing deer doing that. I cant believe how this state has demolished the deer herd in the past 3 to 4 years.. Just a shame


----------



## grip and rip (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks guys for the info.Weare going down to hunt the last three days.Maybe we can stumble on to a good spot.


----------



## bulloo7 (May 12, 2011)

Salt fork update didn't see a deer hunting on the far east side! Heard some shots though!


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, put in a full day @ salt fork had a nice buck @ a little over 50yds. but did not have a clear shot! also flushed out a grouse & saw 3 turkey . Only heard 5 shots all day, didn't seem like their were alot of hunters out their. Did anyone do good down their this week?


----------

